

The Copyright Defense That Online Service Providers Should Consider More Often - jacobheller
https://casetext.com/posts/the-copyright-defense-that-online-service-providers-should-consider-more-often

======
jacobheller
For what it's worth, the author, Ira Rothken, has been litigating these cases
for well over a decade. Notably, he is Kim Dotcom's lawyer for Megaupload-
related litigation. It's really cool that he's sharing some creative thoughts
about the different safe harbors ISPs can use to fight copyright claims.

